# Thoughts on a bog monpod or monopods in general for glassing/shooting?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The idea just hit me on something like a BOG monopod. The thing is, I've turned into an ounce weeny. I never bring my tripod along on active hunts to cut weight, and just use my knees. I will occasionally bring shooting sticks. Had some homemade ones that I left in the field last year, so I was looking around for some storebought ones - long story short I ran into above mentioned bog monopod. You mean the head detachs and you can use it as a rest AND glass off the top of it? For just a little over a pound.. .sounds good!

But how's an idea like that work out in practice? Without a doubt, a Tripod is far better then a monopod for glassing, and a bipod is far better as a rest for shooting. So obviously it's a somewhere in the middle solution. Anyone try this out? Something is better then nothing I'd think.

Also, anyone know of a monopod that is designed to be used as a walking stick, shooting rest, AND a bino rest? That be sweet. Not sure of this bog monopod is designed to be used as a walking stick, reviews/comments on it seem to indicate, "not really".


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got the Bog Bipod shooting sticks. I like them ok. I've tried using a monopod (not bog / Amazon special) with a camera and it was difficult being that I didn't have any sort of ball or pan head on the monopod. It was certainly doable without the pan head, but there is no fluidity in it. If you were to glass off the monopod, and had it on any sort of adapter, I believe you would want it on some sort of a pan head which would then add at least a pound to your weight.

I take a light weight tripod everywhere I go. Since doing that, albeit extra weight, is an awesome way to pick a canyon apart. I saved some money for the Outdoorsmans pan head which is in my opinion the best out there for glassing with binocs off a tripod. Outdoorsmans does make a couple that are in the lightweight category such as the pistol grip model which I've heard is decent to glass off of. These I believe are quite a bit less than the pan head. 

That said, I think you would want to use some sort of tripod head on the monopod. Otherwise you'll be free handing it with a monopod attached. For shooting, I just picked up a Swagger bipod that detaches from the rifle and stores in my pack. Put it on when you are set up. Seems to be pretty functional.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I picked up a Primus monopod a few years ago to try and help my grand daughter get steady. As far as I was concerned it worked so so for shooting. I found it worked pretty darn good for glassing on the fly. Obviously a tripod works best for spending a lot of time behind glass. And although it is not to be used as a "walking stick", it works pretty good for giving a little stability to a old man walking around the mountains.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Think I'm going this route:








Quick-StiX System


The Quick-StiX System will make your trekking poles the most useful piece of gear in your pack. The System will turn your trekking poles into a pair of shooting sticks, a tall ultralight bipod, and finally a glassing tripod. This is the perfect setup for everyone from the serious ounce counter...




www.wiserprecision.com





For 37$, I figure I can't go wrong:








Quick-StiX trekking pole adapters


Add the Quick-StiX to your trekking poles and instantly have a pair of shooting sticks in the palm of your hands.




www.wiserprecision.com





If it works out, then i'll invest into the rest of it later when I can afford it. Maybe now, i'll acutally remember my trekking poles. My knees will thank my later. I'm already wearing a brace on one knee as it is, the other isn't far behind it. Trekking poles have become an object of suspicion for me. If I bring them, anticipating punching my tag, I don't. If I forget them, I might actually punch my tag like I did in 2019. Packing out a cow by yourself, without trekking poles, was a PITA. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Cost me 222$ in inflationary monopoly money, but here it is.

On weight comparison, i used the same bino adapter on both.

For backpack hunting, I think this is IT. You bringing trekking poles anyway, now they have multiple uses. Huge weight savings.

For day hunting, maybe i'll actually bring my poles now and save my knees.


----------

